# What are symptoms of broken engine/trans mounts?



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

*What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts?*

When making turns, I can hear clunking noise (not metal hitting metal, but rather metal hitting plastic!?). Could it be mounts or maybe shock/spring assembly? Note: I drive normally and have stock everything.
Thanks


----------



## BlueGTIguy (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (Tarik)*

Just one clunk, or is it repetitive? Does it matter which way you turn?


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (BlueGTIguy)*

I hear it more when making right turns (noise on the left side). It is not one clunk. It also sounds like a big bolt is rolling/kicking plastic. I also susspect the creaking suspension since I have not greae it or did any maintenance ever (could it be?). I will try to check visually if there is anything broken when it worms up a little. 


_Modified by Tarik at 3:33 PM 1-20-2004_


----------



## BlueGTIguy (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (Tarik)*

If you suspect motor mounts, try moving the motor to and fro (grab the intake runners). If the mounts are ok, it should wiggle a little, but there shouldn't be any clunking when you do this.


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (Tarik)*

Did you check your axles to see if the CV joint boots are ripped? If the noise only occurs when you are turning, sounds more like it will be worn out CV joints rather than an engine mount. Also, if it's only during turns, make sure to check your ball joints and strut bolts.


----------



## mk3ride (May 24, 2003)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (DJKeebler)*

will a bad motor mount make a clunk noise when turning?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (mk3ride)*

If it's more of a heavy clicking, I'd suspect CV joints. If it's a heavier clunk or thunk, with perhaps a "ring" afterwards, check the strut bearings, tie rod ends, and sway bar links.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (DonL)*

I found in my car, the CV joints sorta sound like driving over rumble strips when they're going....


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (Tarik)*

open the hood, grab the engine and shake it, you might be able to see a mount move up and down and the rear 2 mounth are grease filled and if there is grease around the mounts, bingo!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (gtiguy1994)*

i'd guess wheel bearings, but then again apparently i know nothing


----------



## vcheck (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (purplejettahondaeater)*

I would suggest what purplejettahondaeater has said. I had this problem recently. What would happen is that there was a loud noise up front which I JUST FIXED TODAY!!! (came from the drivers side) When I would turn to the right, there was a loud noise because the weight was on the drivers side. So, what I did was went to a junkyard, and found a car with low miles on it (a3) and got the steering knuckle with the bearing already installed since you need a press to install the bearing. Now that I have installed the knuckle, the noise is gone and it is wonderfully quiet inside the car. So, question for you, does the noise sound constant sometimes? or does it just go clunk clunk clunk when you make turns? when you are idling, you can put the e-brake on and open the hood. Once you have done this, get back into the car and begin to drive. You can watch the deflection on the engine to see how far it goes while you let off on the clutch. Too much deeflection = bad engine mount. But you should hear a noise when the car is idling (a vibration) if it was a motor mount.


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (vcheck)*

Recently (before I was able to hear the sound), I changed front brake discs and pads. I did not go to VW shop, but to my mechanics. Is it possible that he did not do something correctly?
Thanks


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (Tarik)*

I will third the thought of bad wheel bearings!
Had this on a friends mk3 with only 45k
only one was bad but with no question replace bolth.


----------



## ben_dawg (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: What are simptoms of broken engine/trans mounts? (MKIII-JP)*

I've heard wheel bearings that sounded like a growl or rumble strip when turning. But I've never heard-em click, at least not yet. Clicking is usually reserved for CV joints on their way out.
A bad front motor mount will result in a large clunk heard when you upshift after getting deep in the revs. You can watch the motor roll back towards the driver slightly with the hood open.


----------

